# Aristo + USA passenger cars.



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone have any photos of Aristo heavyweights in the same train with USA Trains Aluminum cars?
I would like to see what they look like together..
thanks!
Scot


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Scot 

Look at this thread posted by Alan Redeker. 

==> http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/117705/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

This shows his San Joaquin Daylight train composed of a mix of those cars. The video has good close shots showing them together. I think he did some work to lower the bodies a small amount to run with his 1:32 motive power. The effect is excellent.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot:

I don't have a picture of the USAt and Aristo streamliners coupled together, but I do have pictures of a train with the first three cars being USA, the next three Aristo heavy weights and the last car is a Aristo streamliner (first production run 5 or more years ago). It has been lowered. I think that they line up reasonably well.














































I think that the newer Aristos are supposed to be lower. In the case of the B&O cars the blue is a little darker on the Aristo than it is on the USA.

Hope this helps.

Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Scot:

I misread your post, obviously, as my first picture answered your question. 

This was kindly pointed out by Dr. Rivet at our show today. 


Chuck


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks guys! 
thats just what I was looking for.. 
they look good together! 
im planning to have one USA coach mixed in with 4 or 5 Aristo heavyweights.. 
just wanted to see how they look together.. 
thanks, 
Scot


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot:

You will have to do something with the couplers. From my experience, Aristo couplers do not mate well with any of the other brands. 

I body mounted Kadee 830s on my heavyweights years before I bought the USA streamliners. I removed the USA coupler on one end of the car and body mounted an 830. If you haven't changed the couplers on your heavyweights you might be able to mount a kadee on truck tongue so that it will mate with the USA coupler.

I put the 830 on the heavyweights so I could get closer coupling than the original Aristo couplers permitted.

Chuck


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I made a transition car to be able to couple AC to USAT. Works great and easy to do. Later RJD


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Chuck-- Your cars look great together. Those body mounted couplers allow you to get them nice and close. How large do your curves have to be to allow the cars to make the turn? 


-Kevin.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin:

My curves are Aristo 10' diameter and my switches are LGB 18000 series (about 15' diameter).

Chuck


----------

